# Fixing up the old ariens



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

Neat to see I'm not the only one with an old s16h tractor! Here's my old girl. Just had it all to pieces changing the stator so I figured it needed a little sprucing up to match my new kubota bx25d. I may go to hell for this but it's kubota orange now.


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

Ah crap I posted the same picture twice...


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

These are in no particular order.


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

After finding out the factory decals no longer exist (I have all the part numbers) I ended up just clear coating the old faded out ones.


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd say this old girl is worthy of being parked next to my bx now.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice job! After the deck is finished on mine, I need to start on the snowblower. Just needs some minor rust removal & paint. The body will be the last to get painted. Ariens Orange is too expensive at $15 a can, so I'm going with Duplicolor Chevy Engine Orange at $5 a can.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I mix my own colors,using Rustoleum qts.
JD Green at the dealer,is outrageous.
The Rustoleum can be thinned,using acetone,and gives a good shine,or it can be cleared. $8.79 qt,at Home Depot.
I'll probably strip the JD,in a couple of weeks,to clean and paint it.Pics will be included.


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

This was just kubota spray paint. I had a can kicking around for my bx. $13 to paint the tractor was fine by me







I also scored a perfect seat from my neighbour who had it sitting in his garage forever.


----------



## kubota_clone (Jun 2, 2015)

New flower garden 















Clearing bush







loaded up and truckin


----------

